# mplayerplug-in VS gxine plugin

## consdel

ho sempre usato mplayerplug-in e mi sono sempre trovato bene, nonostante qualche volta non andasse e nonostante il suo modo un po "rozzo" di gestire lo streaming (scaricare il 25% del file e poi partire).

l'altro giorno ho emerso il nuovo gxine 0.3.3 con il relativo plugin per mozilla,e devo dire che mentre il precedente era una vera ciofeca, questo è spettacolare, molto meglio di mplayer-plugin!!!

sia perchè vedo anche quelle poche cose che prima non mi andavano, sia perchè gestisce il buffer come Dio comanda, sia perchè mi apre il filmato in una finestra di gxine (cosa che preferisco).

vi consiglio di provare!

----------

## gutter

Lo proverò dal momento che mplayer-plugin non mi ha convinto moltissimo   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io sto gia' installando  :Smile: 

----------

## Nemesix2001

moooooolto meglio!!

Davvero sono stupito è bellissimo e in generale xine ha fatto passi da gigante...ora sono veramente indeciso tra mplayer e gxine come player da usare per i film ma per quanto riguarda l'integrazione con firefox non c'è paragone gxine è ad un'altro livello.

Ciao ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Anche io ho provato a mettere gxine e va benissimo supratutto il plugin. Unica pecca che gxine mi crasha se faccio il full screen cosi' ho dovuto mettere xine-ui. Qualcuno sa perche' vai in crash?

----------

## Nemesix2001

ma quando lo usi in firefox o quando guardi un film? perchè come plugin da dei problemi quando massimizzi anche perchè i trailer non sono pensati per essere visti a schermo intero credo mentre usato per vedere i film non mi crasha.

Ciao

----------

## federico

Uso mplayerplugin e lo trovo rozzo ma alla fine in qualche modo funziona, purtroppo gxine ha un po' di dipendenze per me, che pacco mettere 2 pacchetti in piu' per un visualizzatorino :°

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.3-r2 [3.1.3-r1] 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/flac-1.1.1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc7  

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/gxine-0.3.3-r1  

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Nemesix2001 wrote:*   

> ma quando lo usi in firefox o quando guardi un film?

 

No quando guardo film normali

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> che pacco mettere 2 pacchetti in piu' per un visualizzatorino :°

 

Ne vale la pena

----------

## Nemesix2001

beh dipende sempre da che uso uno fa del pc cmq io sui film normali con Mplayer vado benissimo....strano questo problema del fullscreen.

Ho notato che sul film quando si fa un salto in avanti mplayer mi sembra più preciso e veloce di xine quindi mi sa che terrò mplayer per i film e gxine per vedere i filmati in internet...anche se non sono ancora sicuro...vabbè ci sono dilemmi più gravi direi  :Razz: 

Ciao ciao

----------

## X-Drum

 *fedeleallalinea wrote:*   

> Anche io ho provato a mettere gxine e va benissimo supratutto il plugin. Unica pecca che gxine mi crasha se faccio il full screen cosi' ho dovuto mettere xine-ui. Qualcuno sa perche' vai in crash?

 

hahaaaaaaaaaa! maledetto

alla fine ti sei covertito a xine!

inginocchiati  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> hahaaaaaaaaaa! maledetto
> 
> alla fine ti sei covertito a xine!

 

No come ha detto Nemesix2001 gxine lo uso come plugin mentre mplayer per i film  :Razz: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   hahaaaaaaaaaa! maledetto
> 
> alla fine ti sei covertito a xine! 
> 
> No come ha detto Nemesix2001 gxine lo uso come plugin mentre mplayer per i film 

 

maledetto infedele  :Razz: 

----------

## federico

Ecco specificatemi sta cosa, siccome xime mi pare il "peggio software handicappato"  :Smile:  e ci tengo a mplayer (il mito) , come mai il plugin di xine dovrebbe funzionare?  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

>  come mai il plugin di xine dovrebbe funzionare? 

 

Non ti so dire il perche' ma funziona molto meglio di quello di mplayer ma questo e' un dato d fatto

----------

## X-Drum

cmq scusa se insisto ma xine nn mi sembra un "software handicappato"!

----------

## zUgLiO

ma cosa sarebbe "handicappato" poi? le xine-lib o una qualche sua interfaccia grafica?

----------

## federico

xine in se'.

Al mio modestissimo parere ad ogni modo, xine non mi pare ottimizzato come mplayer e anche il lato di gestione grafico -per chi lo usa- non mi sembra cosi' ben fatto.

----------

## gutter

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> cmq scusa se insisto ma xine nn mi sembra un "software handicappato"!

 

Io mi sono dovuto ricredere gxine funziona molto meglio di mplayer-plugin. 

Comunque continuerò ad usare ancora mplayer per tutto il resto.   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> xine in se'.
> 
> Al mio modestissimo parere ad ogni modo, xine non mi pare ottimizzato come mplayer e anche il lato di gestione grafico -per chi lo usa- non mi sembra cosi' ben fatto.

 

Su questo non sono d'accordo. Anche io preferisco mplayer ma devo dire che xine ha fatto passi da gigante

----------

## federico

Non ho la pretesa che tutti usino mplayer sia chiaro, e' solo un mio feeling personale, non sento xine cosi' buono come sento mplayer, tutto qui   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ad ogni modo vado a provare il sopraccitato plugin per potermi ricredere almeno un po   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## consdel

sono contento di aver dato un consiglio utile a tanti buoni gechi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Su questo non sono d'accordo. Anche io preferisco mplayer ma devo dire che xine ha fatto passi da gigante

 

Concordo dall'ultima volta che l'ho usato, posso dire che sembra un altro software   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *consdel wrote:*   

> sono contento di aver dato un consiglio utile a tanti buoni gechi  

 

Si si bel tip grazie mille

EDIT: anzi male ora invece di studiare guardo solo trailer

----------

## Nemesix2001

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: anzi male ora invece di studiare guardo solo trailer

 

Lol quoto in pieno ora che mi hai dato questa dritta hai sulla coscienza tante ore spese a vedere trailer  :Razz: 

----------

## federico

Oh, non so ma a me in 10 minuti sono riuscito a vedere 3 video e 2 volte mi ha killato firefox... bhooo...

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> Oh, non so ma a me in 10 minuti sono riuscito a vedere 3 video e 2 volte mi ha killato firefox... bhooo...

 

Dammi l'URL dei video con i quali non funziona.

----------

## Nemesix2001

okkio che se vai in fullscreen ti killa gxine almeno a me succede questo con la maggior parte dei trailer ma non mi ha mai killato firefox... e cmq qua è tutto instabile anche e soprattutto mplayerplug-in.

Ciao

----------

## mambro

Riuscite a vedere questi filmati? http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/elegant/program.html

A me non va nè con gxine nè con mplayerplugin e mi tocca vederli su macosX+firefox+quicktime   :Confused: 

----------

## consdel

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Riuscite a vedere questi filmati? http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/elegant/program.html

 

no   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## federico

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Oh, non so ma a me in 10 minuti sono riuscito a vedere 3 video e 2 volte mi ha killato firefox... bhooo... 
> 
> Dammi l'URL dei video con i quali non funziona.

 

http://www.sideralis.net/succoforum/viewforum.php?f=5

Da questo indirizzo ci sono due post del forum con due video, avevo effettuato le prove su quelli e le prime volte che tentati di visualizzarli si pianto' firefox, insistendo -ovvero riprovando- poi la cosa era funzionata...

----------

## federico

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Riuscite a vedere questi filmati? http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/elegant/program.html
> 
> A me non va nè con gxine nè con mplayerplugin e mi tocca vederli su macosX+firefox+quicktime  

 

No.. Ma non c'e' modo che il plugin rimanga incastonato nella finestra del browser senza aprire una sua finestra privata?

----------

